# New addition...is it insulated properly?!?



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

How is the rest of the house insulated - the walls, the overhead area, underneath?

Insulation might be an issue - but there are other likely problems such as inadequate airflow from your ducts.


----------



## DIYChick45 (Jan 22, 2011)

Snav said:


> How is the rest of the house insulated - the walls, the overhead area, underneath?
> 
> Insulation might be an issue - but there are other likely problems such as inadequate airflow from your ducts.


I just had blown in insulation to the entire house. The rest of the house seems very warm/comfortable. There is one duct that runs to the back of the addition/kitchen. I would think one register would be enough to heat the kitchen. I worry about pipes freezing although the basement is fairly warm and so it should flow up to the crawlspace I would assume.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

How's the airflow from the duct? The damper might be shut - or holes in the insulation (happens in crawlspaces when animals get in and try to nest)

Per insulation - you have blown in *under* your house? Or is that in the walls / attic?

In your photo I can't tell: is the inuslation affixed directly to the floor - between the joists?


----------



## DIYChick45 (Jan 22, 2011)

Snav said:


> How's the airflow from the duct? The damper might be shut - or holes in the insulation (happens in crawlspaces when animals get in and try to nest)
> 
> Per insulation - you have blown in *under* your house? Or is that in the walls / attic?
> 
> In your photo I can't tell: is the inuslation affixed directly to the floor - between the joists?


The air flow is pretty weak. But it is a long run from the furnace. The duct gets progressively cooler as you feel along. But besides the duct work, the only insulation in the crawlspace is that batting laid up against the new block foundation. There is nothing affixed directly to the floor or between the joists. Should there be?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Affixing batting under the floor might help - if that's the source of the problem.

But that's time and money - have that duct check over thoroughly. . . you might need an inline blower which installs in the pipe - and is wired to either your unit or your thermostat and runs when your unit is functioning. It's just a fan that forces more air through - the fast it flows through the less time it has to cool down and get hung up.

I would address the duct-issues first (if it's an issue at all - only a good examination can tell) becaues it would be more afforadable than doing the insulation.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

DIYChick45 said:


> The air flow is pretty weak. But it is a long run from the furnace. The duct gets progressively cooler as you feel along. But besides the duct work, the only insulation in the crawlspace is that batting laid up against the new block foundation. There is nothing affixed directly to the floor or between the joists. Should there be?
> 
> Thanks so much!


 you are right insulation is not installed right in fact their is none....should be in the floor joist....how big is addition ..may need added run for heat to warn room if its far from furnace....HAVE ROOM INSULATED 1ST TO SEE IF THAT HELPS>>


----------



## DIYChick45 (Jan 22, 2011)

ben's plumbing said:


> you are right insulation is not installed right in fact their is none....should be in the floor joist....how big is addition ..may need added run for heat to warn room if its far from furnace....HAVE ROOM INSULATED 1ST TO SEE IF THAT HELPS>>


Thanks guys! I'm calling someone to service my furnace/AC (annual service) and I'll have him look at the duct work. My thought about the batting that is in there....seems like a total waste. Heat rises and I can't see heat escaping through block very easily. Would be better served btw the joists.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

DIYChick45 said:


> Thanks guys! I'm calling someone to service my furnace/AC (annual service) and I'll have him look at the duct work. My thought about the batting that is in there....seems like a total waste. Heat rises and I can't see heat escaping through block very easily. Would be better served btw the joists.


 yes it would be ...and thats the way it should be....only one way.."the rightway"


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Are there any air vents to the crawl space at the corners of the foundation or in the rim joists?

If not, it is a conditioned crawl, hopefully built to minimum code: http://www2.iccsafe.org/cs/committeeArea/pdf_file/RE_06_64_07.pdf

Not with fiberglass batts on the concrete; http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...rawl-space-construction-performance-and-codes

Insulate the copper water supply lines. Lay 6mill plastic on the dirt, taped 6” up the walls.


Is the other crawl vented? Or the other floor joists insulated? Where are you located?


Gary


----------



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

ben's plumbing said:


> yes it would be ...and thats the way it should be....only one way.."the rightway"


I disagree. There is more than one way that is right, we need more info from her before we can help. Is the addition insulated? As GBR pointed out, is the crawlspace sealed off or is it vented? Where is she located? If the ductwork is sending enough hot air and the room is properly insulated, the better way would be to make the crawlspace a conditioned space by insulating the walls of it, if possible. That way the floors stay warm, the pipes stay warm because the concrete isn't acting like a heatsink, pulling the heat from inside the house through the rim and floor joists. Hot air rises, heat moves toward cold.


----------



## DIYChick45 (Jan 22, 2011)

Canucker said:


> I disagree. There is more than one way that is right, we need more info from her before we can help. Is the addition insulated? As GBR pointed out, is the crawlspace sealed off or is it vented? Where is she located? If the ductwork is sending enough hot air and the room is properly insulated, the better way would be to make the crawlspace a conditioned space by insulating the walls of it, if possible. That way the floors stay warm, the pipes stay warm because the concrete isn't acting like a heatsink, pulling the heat from inside the house through the rim and floor joists. Hot air rises, heat moves toward cold.


The crawlspace is not sealed off. They blew out high up on the back basement wall for access so you can get up there on a step ladder and "crawl" in. Once inside you'll find gravel on top of a vapor barrier. The new addition block foundation has no venting. Basically it "should" be the same temperature as the basement because of the 3foot x 3foot access is wide open, allowing the duct work to pass. 
Question guys...if the block walls in the crawlspace should be insulated, why don't we insulate our basement walls the same way? I don't recall ever seeing a basement wall insulated unless it's a finished basement?
Thanks! :wink:
Gina


----------



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

Sealing off the crawlspace just means its sealed from the outside environment, not the inside. 
There's nothing that says you have to insulate the basement walls, unless you want to save energy. You don't have to finish your basement to get the benefit from insulation done properly. You'll see the benefit every time you open a bill during heating and cooling seasons. As to why your basement walls aren't done the same way, only you can answer that.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"Question guys...if the block walls in the crawlspace should be insulated, why don't we insulate our basement walls the same way?"-------

Exactly! http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/information-sheets/crawlspace-insulation/

Why the basement? As Canucker said: http://www.quadlock.com/technical_library/bulletins/R-ETRO_Value_of_Basement_Insulation.pdf

Gary


----------



## DIYChick45 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey thanks Gary. That's SUPER helpful. I guess basements are difficult to insulate because of the moisture issue. 

How would I attach the ridged foam to the block walls in the crawlspace? I think some caulking/glue will eat the foam if I'm not mistaken.

Thanks!!!


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

Canucker said:


> I disagree. There is more than one way that is right, we need more info from her before we can help. Is the addition insulated? As GBR pointed out, is the crawlspace sealed off or is it vented? Where is she located? If the ductwork is sending enough hot air and the room is properly insulated, the better way would be to make the crawlspace a conditioned space by insulating the walls of it, if possible. That way the floors stay warm, the pipes stay warm because the concrete isn't acting like a heatsink, pulling the heat from inside the house through the rim and floor joists. Hot air rises, heat moves toward cold.


 while that is true the way it is now is wrong....so my way to insulate would be right..


----------



## cbaur88 (Jan 25, 2011)

DIYChick45 said:


> Hey thanks Gary. That's SUPER helpful. I guess basements are difficult to insulate because of the moisture issue.
> 
> How would I attach the ridged foam to the block walls in the crawlspace? I think some caulking/glue will eat the foam if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Thanks!!!


DIY, I am doing a similar project, check out my other topic's. There is a specific sealant that is used to attach the foam-board to the foundation/block wall. In fact I just picked some up this weekend at HD. There is also foundation screws you can use as well if needed.

Also be sure to get down there and seal up/air tighten the crawl space. By this I mean turn out the lights and move around in there and if you can see any light from outside seal up those area's as obviously air is getting in. Seal up the rim joists as well, they were a big factor for me and completely letting air in.


----------



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

ben's plumbing said:


> while that is true the way it is now is wrong....so my way to insulate would be right..


I think my way is right. :laughing::laughing::laughing: But I will agree, it's not right now


----------

